# Enclosed field near Forest of Dean?



## Etymology (Jul 17, 2013)

I know that these are generally hard to come by for the general public as being a nation of dog owners, I'm a bit puzzled as to why there aren't more of them about.

I am DESPERATELY looking for somewhere safe and enclosed (at least 6ft high fence) to exercise my three huskies.

"why have you got three if you can't handle them?" "Why don't you let them off lead, they'll be fine?" "Why not use a flexi lead?" "Why not use a long lead for walks?"

1. I used to live with my partner until very recently and will do so again in April of next year. Three dogs for two of us working at home was fine - it's difficult but I will not give these pups up! I wouldn't get kids adopted...so why dogs?
2. Please don't contribute any "off lead comments", I appreciate there is a strong divide on this with husky owners, but I do not let my dogs off lead, even in our garden (the fence needs fixing!...more money...!). Do as you will with your dogs but I have excellent recall with my three and STILL would not let them off lead.
3. No, I need to have the lead around my wrist and hold onto it as well and with the sturdy lead case for the flexis, I can't do that. It doesn't work for my guys.
4. Long leads are good, but still don't give them the exercise they need because they are limited to my speed and if they run full pelt in the opposite direction, they are going to "twang" (you know exactly what I mean) when that lead comes tight and not only do I not want them to get hurt - lead burns and bruises on your wrists really really hurt!!!


So - Hopefully you've read those answers and questions before you post because I know that I just want access to a good field. Like I said, I live in the Forest of Dean and I'm happy to drive up to 20-30 mins away for the right place. They are ace around people (and other dogs so far  ) so it doesn't have to be an area where it's ONLY me and mine.

I'm going to call some kennels and boarding places to see if they have any negotiative options for off lead dogs, but if anyone else knows of people in the area it would be so massively helpful!

Thank you in advance

Etty x


----------



## penguin (Jan 2, 2013)

Have you considered a walking belt? I can't help with the field problem but we got an indi dog walking belt a few months ago and it was the best thing we've ever bought. It'll take the strain off your arms and make walking more enjoyable.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Good on you for keeping your dogs on a lead. 

You know them best - you know the breed best I cant imagine anyone on this forum would suggest you would do otherwise. 

How about riding stables? Is there one near you with an indoor arena? If so maybe that could be hired on an hourly basis? 

I think the reason they are few and far between is because only a small % of dog owners would actually use one 

Hope you manage to find somewhere to let your dogs have a run around


----------



## Etymology (Jul 17, 2013)

I have considered it yup, and it's not necessarily the strain on my arms (although less would be good!) it's more letting them have a good run.

There's a great place near Severn beach, but with the bridge toll and the diesel cost and the £5 for the hour (bargain hire!) it soon adds up so isn't something I can do more than once a week at the most with them - why aren't there more places about! So frustrating!


----------



## Etymology (Jul 17, 2013)

Have just seen your post, Millie 

Asking riding places is a good idea as well, they have paddocks and indoor areas and I always ALWAYS pick up after my dogs so no risk of trainers stepping in dog muck as opposed to horse manure.

the paddocks would have to be high fenced, otherwise the three of them would be off! So an indoor space would be good, if there was no other option.

Yep, I'm not going to preach to other sibe owners what is best for their dogs because I believe one thing and that is that a husky is born to run and will hunt with selective hearing that doesn't not always include the boring option of going back to mummy - bacon bits or not...and I mean proper bacon, not that dried up stuff from the Harvester salad cart 

If they escaped me I would be devastated, we used to have an excellent garden where they could run up to full speed, but now it's just not the case and the landlord won't put a fence in cause I haven't lived here long enough. I see his point but it's very restrictive for the dogs indeed


----------



## Etymology (Jul 17, 2013)

penguin said:


> Have you considered a walking belt? I can't help with the field problem but we got an indi dog walking belt a few months ago and it was the best thing we've ever bought. It'll take the strain off your arms and make walking more enjoyable.


Sorry I thought it had posted my reply to you!

The belt would be excellent for reducing strain although i do worry about being "hands free" with them and suddenly gettign yanked one way or the other!

My main hope is that there will be a way that they can run freely and exert their energy and keep up their exercise. the youngest has the best recall as I have had him since he was born, but as he grows up I worry that will wane and he'll be off 

Hoping to get them into mountain board running, but cost of doing that and having to take them each on their own will erode a lot of time - I don't want to be on my own the first time I try that!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Etymology said:


> Sorry I thought it had posted my reply to you!
> 
> The belt would be excellent for reducing strain although i do worry about being "hands free" with them and suddenly gettign yanked one way or the other!
> 
> ...


I manage my two fine (about 90kg + combined) on a walking belt and leads with strong elastic to absorb shock. The eldest has a high prey drive and I can still do fine around sheep if I hold the traffic handles to keep them close. You then have the added safety in that if they yank a lead from your hand they are still attached to you so cannot escape.

As for the secure fields they really are hard to find!! I have seen boarding kennels hiring paddocks and you could ask around local farmers or place an ad in the paper maybe?


----------



## Riff Raff (Feb 12, 2013)

Any deer farms in your area? Deer require high fencing (unlike sheep / cows / horses), and most farms have multiple large fenced paddocks so that they can rotate the stock and rest paddocks inbetween use. I have often driven past deer farms and thought how ideal those resting paddocks with no stock in would be to run dogs that need secure fenced areas.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

See if you can find an estate agent that manages farm properties. It was an estate agent of this kind who helped me with the enclosed MOD/farm land field I use for the Mals. Because its on MOD land it has ten foot fencing all round to keep the public out. The estate agent contacted the farmer who shares the land with the MOD and he allowed me to use it. You could also write to the MOD and see if they'd be willing to allow you access to a secure field.


----------



## rainbowgirl (Dec 20, 2013)

Etymology said:


> I have considered it yup, and it's not necessarily the strain on my arms (although less would be good!) it's more letting them have a good run.
> 
> There's a great place near Severn beach, but with the bridge toll and the diesel cost and the £5 for the hour (bargain hire!) it soon adds up so isn't something I can do more than once a week at the most with them - why aren't there more places about! So frustrating!


 Hi how would I access/be able to book the severn beach field this would be perfect for my dogs as recall is not their strong point. Any info or help would be much appreciated thanx in advance


----------



## KPPL (Apr 22, 2018)

k9quest.co.uk

tewkesbury absolutely great, owned by a lady who is a professional husky racer...i dont know the proper term  but of a journey, but so worth it for my lurcher who has such a strong chase instinct  I do run with my dog in the forest too, but i can never get to the speed he can so i feel he also needs some free time in a large field.


----------

